
Show HN: I built a service to schedule your announcement banner - adaro
https://newclick.io/
======
Kkoala
Looks good, but insta-closed when someone started shouting "Hey guys". So it
seems like some of the videos autoplay sound.

------
notlukesky
Good luck! Any customers so far?

~~~
adaro
Thanks! We have three customers so far :)

